# Former Recon Marine Operator



## wahoo94 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello I was looking for any current or former recon marine operators that I might be able to ask a few questions. Thanks for any help


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2012)

wahoo94 said:


> Hello I was looking for any current or former recon Marine operators that I might be able to ask a few questions. Thanks for any help


 
Some friendly advice from the Staff:
- Have you tried searching the site? Some of those questions may already have answers.
- It is possible but unlikely that anyone would reach out to you based on such a broad request, especially since you are an unknown quantity.
- If you've searched without any success I would suggest that you return to this thread and post your questions.


----------



## wahoo94 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. I did do a search and didn't find anything. Okay so my questions really have to do with the environment at Recon

1. From reading about SEALs I know that the standards are relaxed greatly, so that you don't have to spit shine your shoes and they are generally given much greater freedom than regular sailors. I was just wondering if the Recon teams acted in this same way or whether if was still strictly structured and organized.

2. Now this is a question for more active duty recon guys. I know after MARSOC was created a lot of the direct action missions went to them. I'm just wondering if the Recon guys still work in small man teams, or whether they are being attached to regular marine outfits now.

Thanks for any information, and again sorry if this has been answered elsewhere I did a search and couldnt find any up to date information on these matters


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 7, 2012)

I know you're new here, so I'm going to do you a favor and close this thread before you get crushed.  After you've been around for a while you'll realize how silly your post sounds.  I recommend you lurk a while longer before asking any more questions.


----------

